# Best Burger In Dubai



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

I am a fast food junkie.

Just wondered on your advice, which burgers you all prefer (from a fast food joint): Gourmet Burger Kirchen or Johnny Rockets.

I will keenly follow up your advice...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

i personally prefer the one from the outlet from New zealand, they are in JBR ; fuelburger or something


----------



## ScallyfaxDale (Apr 14, 2011)

Tony Roma's crispy onion burger!

And they only contain around 5,000 calories each....mmmmmm....


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^ Exactly^^^
Burgerfuel is the name, and they are awesome. Fresh, big juicy flavoursome beasts. Best chips in Dubai as well.

Gourmet burger is too expensive and very hit and miss. Johnny Rockets is an embarrassment. A surprising contender is the Steakhouse burger from Burgerking. I hate the place normally but this one burger from their menu is an absolute winner. The Grand Grill at Habtoor does an amazing burger as well.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, some good spots noted. I have been hanging with the wrong people... 

Burger Connoisseurs, roll call....


----------



## ScallyfaxDale (Apr 14, 2011)

Good call on the Steakhouse Angus BJ, it is indeed a belter.

By the way, this is an amazing (and highly important) thread. Kudos for bringing such an issue to the fore! :clap2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

BurgerFuel is awful, utterly dreadful. According to their waitress, I couldn't choose how I wanted my burger to be cooked because they were all precooked on the grilling machine and only heated up on a griddle pan to order. It was like eating leather - people who like meat well done are worse than Hitler.

I would say Fuddruckers have the best burgers (and biggest!), followed by GBK (eat-in only, delivery ones are awful, bun is always too soggy). Fatburger is ok too. Never been impressed with Johnny Rockets and always too expensive for what it is.

Haven't tried Shake Shack in MoE yet, but I haven't heard good things.

The best place used to be Surf & Turf on Marina Walk (operated by same South African guys that run Grand Grill at Habtoor Grand) but they closed down


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I was shocked at how nice Hardees was as a burger. Best burger I've had here has been at Jamie Oliver's but it costs a whopping 90 dirhams which is crazy thinking back on it.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Try Fuddruckers or Chilis burgers.I like both.U might,as well.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Rock Bottom at the Regal in Bur Dubai has a pretty good (and massive) mushroom cheeseburger


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> BurgerFuel is awful, utterly dreadful. According to their waitress, I couldn't choose how I wanted my burger to be cooked because they were all precooked on the grilling machine and only heated up on a griddle pan to order. It was like eating leather - people who like meat well done are worse than Hitler.
> 
> I would say Fuddruckers have the best burgers (and biggest!), followed by GBK (eat-in only, delivery ones are awful, bun is always too soggy). Fatburger is ok too. Never been impressed with Johnny Rockets and always too expensive for what it is.
> 
> ...


Never once had a bad experience at Burgerfuel. Friendly staff, juicy burgers, great flavours. I got really excited about trying Fatburger in Dubai Mall, but was crushed by the result. Big enough but completely flaccid, and lacking any flavour. Shocking. Fuddruckers is ok but I feel that they go for quantity rather then flavour, but not bad.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

BurgerFuel! 'nuff said!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hardees was a pleasent surprise for me too! Really nice burgers for a cheap joint! Honorable mention also to DQ grill in MOE, big and tasty burgers and great value too. Just don't do the shrimp scampi fries things. Terrible.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Had a Burger at Tony Roma's last night, it was ok. I think I've had better Angus burgers.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Fatburger, Johny Rockets and Mcroyale. In that order.  Need to try BurgerFuel. But GBK and Fudruckers was nothing to write home about.


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Is there a *5 Guys *in UAE? They have the best burger in the world!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked Fatburger and they do awesome onion rings


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

jd2222245 said:


> Is there a *5 Guys *in UAE? They have the best burger in the world!!


Never heard of em so guess not! Wendies has just started out here but yet to try.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

jd2222245 said:


> Is there a *5 Guys *in UAE? They have the best burger in the world!!


Words. 5 Guys is an American thing...

Being from Texas I was kinda excited about this thread and some of the places listed, but credibility of this thread is shot when people are saying that Dairy Queen and Burger King have good burgers.... 

Fuddruckers is okay, but like another poster said they go for quantity so I stick to the new meats.... Back home (stateside), we were lucky to have a Fuddruckers that served Ostrich and Buffalo burgers; now that is some tasty meat (when and if done right).


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ostrich burgers from the farmers market back in my home town were amazing. And about the BK and DQ comment. I said that BK is terrible however they have one really good burger. And DQ was a real surprise as for the reasons stated.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Being from Texas I was kinda excited about this thread and some of the places listed, but credibility of this thread is shot when people are saying that Dairy Queen and Burger King have good burgers....


Ask about mexican....  And then go and try the places


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ask about mexican....  And then go and try the places


:spit: Actually, I have asked about TexMex and even tried some places.... horrible...
Mexican food is different and haven't seen many places around... I seriously question some people's idea of taste and also if they have every been around spices...


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Shake Shake is dreadful!!! A bit larger than a slider and overpriced. 

When I need a junk food fix I go with Burger King. Otherwise I make burgers at home. Cooked to my liking and can put whatever I want on it. Also make my own fries - white potato fried or oven baked, or sweet potato oven baked. And all the pickles I want!!!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Fatburger in terms of fast food.

If you want a gourmet type job I strongly recommend the Wagyu burger in Nasimi.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

NONONONONO how could you lot do this to me? Thanks to a life time of fast food (1st McDonalds was at Leicester Square circa March 1976 yum yum) I can't indulge and I drive past FatBurger every day.

Anyhoo - since I can't contribute intelligently, I thought the opinion of this young lady may be pertinent:

Not just one burger, but three | FooDiva

Cheers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Fatburger loses points for the staff chanting your order at full volume so everyone in the whole restaurant knows what a greedy b*****d you are when you order a triple with cheese and bacon.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Fatburger loses points for the staff chanting your order at full volume so everyone in the whole restaurant knows what a greedy b*****d you are when you order a triple with cheese and bacon.


Well at least they don't shout ' FatB*****d
'


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Words. 5 Guys is an American thing...
> 
> Being from Texas I was kinda excited about this thread and some of the places listed, but credibility of this thread is shot when people are saying that Dairy Queen and Burger King have good burgers....
> 
> Fuddruckers is okay, but like another poster said they go for quantity so I stick to the new meats.... Back home (stateside), we were lucky to have a Fuddruckers that served Ostrich and Buffalo burgers; now that is some tasty meat (when and if done right).



1. The OP is asking for fast food burger. Most of the suggestions here don't fall into this category (I don't consider having to sit 30 minutes before a waiter even decides to grace you with his presence as on the walk, or where getting it ready takes the same time as for Fudrduckers, a fast food). As far as fast food in Dubai go, Burger King still has the best burger due to the fact that it is grilled and not fried in it's own grease.

2. The best burger in the world (once again, fast food being a pre-requisit) is the one from Karl's Jr. Nuff said.

3. The best burger in the world once you get out of fast food is going to be the one you do at home, since you can get what you want on it, what meat you want, cooked how little you want (and not to a shoe). My personal favourit includes goose liver.

4. Funny to see a Texan complaining about the credibility of other peoples taste, when you know that your average Texan feeds on hormone meat, has no idea that there are other cooking stages then well done, very well done, or charred, and religiously uses wooden prongs to not spoil the juices in the meat, but uses a meat thermometer to determine if the meat is (finally over-)cooked...


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> 2. The best burger in the world (once again, fast food being a pre-requisit) is the one from Karl's Jr. Nuff said.
> 
> 4. Funny to see a Texan complaining about the credibility of other peoples taste, when you know that your average Texan feeds on hormone meat, has no idea that there are other cooking stages then well done, very well done, or charred, and religiously uses wooden prongs to not spoil the juices in the meat, but uses a meat thermometer to determine if the meat is (finally over-)cooked...


2. In the world?? Have you actually been around the world? You must have eaten alot of burgers in fast food burger joints to reach that conclusion. 

4. In Texas there are many farms where the cattle is hormone free/grass fed/ antibiotic free. Eating such meat is becoming pretty common in the US to people who are more aware of what is in their food, not just where meat is concerned, but going organic as much as possible. 

"Fast food" doesn't necessarily have a worldwide brand name. There are franchises/chains in the US that don't go across the US, but generally stay within a region, or extended to nearby regions. Such as Carl Jr's in Texas. Just out of curiosity, what is the standard of beef used at Carl Jr's?

As good as foie gras is, the production comes under cruelty to animals. But I don't have to tell you how that's done. 

I think the OP was asking about fast food in Dubai. To my knowledge there is no Carl Jr's.


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

I really liked Shake shack in MoE although im not too fond of their fries... and TBJ in Atlantis- had the whole works yesterday and its massive and seriously yummy!
GBK is a bit overpriced but they have the mini burgers... feel like gulliver when i eat them


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

*Best Burger*



Tony J said:


> I am a fast food junkie.
> 
> Just wondered on your advice, which burgers you all prefer (from a fast food joint): Gourmet Burger Kirchen or Johnny Rockets.
> 
> I will keenly follow up your advice...


I like Burger Fuel, not as good as in NZ but is franchised so quality control varies like all food joints here.

Gourmet Burger is also good, happy everytime I have been with consistency.

Keep trying and enjoy!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

As far as fast food chains go, I like Wendys more than BK/McD or Hardees.


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

Shake Shack has the best burger in Dubai.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Ostrich and Buffalo sounds interesting!

I had a pelican burger once. Not much meat in it, but the bill was huge!




Here all week....(grabs coat).


----------



## aarond.bennett (Mar 6, 2011)

BURGER FUEL in JBR!!!! its awesome!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Has BurgerFuel last night! Just as good as it's always been and their aioli dip with spud fries, oh yeah!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Their Malts are pretty good too!


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

confiture said:


> ostrich and buffalo sounds interesting!
> 
> I had a pelican burger once. Not much meat in it, but the bill was huge!
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I need to try their malts, can't remember if I ever did in NZ!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Burger Fuel rules 

I think we should hold a food gathering on Burger Fuel :clap2:


----------



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Speaking of burgers... Any of these joints do a good vege burger?? I miss "Licks" from back home!! Nature burger was awesome!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

BurgerFuel have 1 or 2 veggie burgers but yes I think most burger joints nowadays have a veggie alternative.


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

After reading this today i decided to have a Steakhouse burger from burger king, pretty poor if am honest, I know its not a quality place or anything but just fancied something quick and was a let down, never again!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait! All these choices and you went for BK? What did you expect! The steakhouse burger from BK has long been known as relatively in comparison to any decent burger out there.


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah ano, was just convenient and seen someone had mentioned it. Wont go for one again though haha!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The one I had was awesome, however it could well have been a lucky one off.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know bout y'all but to me all the chain FF tastes different here than it does in Texas ( needless to say it's better there). FuddR comes close to the taste I had in TX and I can enjoy it. But amount of chips they give is just a half of what I'm used to.

Off-topic: who had Mex and Tex-Mex here never actually had Mex and Tex-Mex


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

EXPAT09 said:


> I don't know bout y'all but to me all the chain FF tastes different here than it does in Texas ( needless to say it's better there). FuddR comes close to the taste I had in TX and I can enjoy it. But amount of chips they give is just a half of what I'm used to.
> 
> Off-topic: who had Mex and Tex-Mex here never actually had Mex and Tex-Mex


I think the meat comes from Oz or UK, so no hormones... meat is probably the way it is supposed to taste...

About TexMex: No Boss, don't do it... the TexMex is awful... maybe good for some, but us Texans ain't going to like it, promise.


----------



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

Burger Fuel! But besides that, gourmet burger kitchen is great too.. It depends on mood


----------



## Sheherazad (Sep 7, 2011)

I am shocked no one said SHAKE SHACK! omg the best burger in NY and now in dubai too.


----------



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

Sheherazad said:


> I am shocked no one said SHAKE SHACK! omg the best burger in NY and now in dubai too.


Oh god no, they suck! Really small burgers for the money! The patties tastes great, but really not worth the pricing!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sheherazad said:


> I am shocked no one said SHAKE SHACK! omg the best burger in NY and now in dubai too.


That's because it's terrible. The one in MoE anyway. And horrendously over-priced.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Sheherazad said:


> I am shocked no one said SHAKE SHACK! omg the best burger in NY and now in dubai too.




Errrr..... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/530179-post33.html




Abacha said:


> Shake Shack has the best burger in Dubai.


----------



## Sheherazad (Sep 7, 2011)

cie91 said:


> Oh god no, they suck! Really small burgers for the money! The patties tastes great, but really not worth the pricing!


Then the ones made at my place must be the best 
I tried 'Jones the Grocer' yesterday...Its just opened a week or two ago... and their Wagyu Burger was good too. I personally LOVE Shake Shack, but then again everyones got different taste.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Was just thinking of this thread strangely..........

Hmmmm Burgers........


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Know the thread is mainly fast food, but my favourite burger in Dubai is at Nezesaussi in the Al Manzil hotel. Not mega expensive, good quality meat, friendly staff etc etc

And if you're looking for Mexican food - go to Maria Bonita's in Jumeirah. Don't bother with their takout place in Media City, nowhere near as good.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Maria Bonita has a takeaway place in Media City? Do they deliver?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Was just thinking of this thread strangely..........
> 
> Hmmmm Burgers........



Had "the" craving yesterday. Made my own burgers juicy with lots of garlic, but I missed so badly beers along with them!!! Ohhh burgers without beers ain't the same thing!!!!

Ohhhh how I miss you Brava!!!!!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Maria Bonita has a takeaway place in Media City? Do they deliver?


I don't think so but have never actually tried..... 

You can get takeaway from the Jumeirah one but you have to go and pick it up


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheherazad said:


> I am shocked no one said SHAKE SHACK! omg the best burger in NY and now in dubai too.


Have you had a burger before? 
Do you work for Shake Shack? You quoted their slogan, so I had to ask.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> I don't think so but have never actually tried.....
> 
> You can get takeaway from the Jumeirah one but you have to go and pick it up


I've had home delivery from the Jumeira one a few times. No mention of the Media City one on their website


----------



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> That's because it's terrible. The one in MoE anyway. And horrendously over-priced.


Yea, I went there just after the opening. Really not good!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

A good burger must come with good fries. Thick potato fries not frozen, freshly cooked and not grease infused. Yum!!!! 

Heading to LA for 10 days :clap2: and will indulge myself with proper hamburgers and fries, raw clams on the half shell, baked clams, snails, oysters and everything else you can't find in Dubai!!!! 

Sorry, got carried away with myself.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Sunset said:


> A good burger must come with good fries. Thick potato fries not frozen, freshly cooked and not grease infused. Yum!!!!
> 
> Heading to LA for 10 days :clap2: and will indulge myself with proper hamburgers and fries, raw clams on the half shell, baked clams, snails, oysters and everything else you can't find in Dubai!!!!
> 
> Sorry, got carried away with myself.


Lucky you! I shall wait till December to to indulge in some great food in NYC!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

There's Texas Roadhouse @ Dubai Mall ... I was told that "almost" everything is imported (and of course USDA) ... Have had the slabs of meat ... 

Have yet to try their burgers .... 

Oh btw ... potatoes are imported as well ...


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> There's Texas Roadhouse @ Dubai Mall ... I was told that "almost" everything is imported (and of course USDA) ... Have had the slabs of meat ...
> 
> Have yet to try their burgers ....
> 
> Oh btw ... potatoes are imported as well ...


Just read the review today. Texas-size portions!!! OOOOOOOOOOOh, BBQ sauce all over the face!!!! yum, yum, yum. USA potatoes - white not yellow and/or sweet...............


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes yes yes ... although not really "texas" size since the largest cut that they carry is prob a 16 oz 

Having said that ... who's organizing a Texas Roadhouse event?


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> There's Texas Roadhouse @ Dubai Mall ... I was told that "almost" everything is imported (and of course USDA) ... Have had the slabs of meat ...
> 
> Have yet to try their burgers ....
> 
> Oh btw ... potatoes are imported as well ...


is there pork on the menu, i loved their pulled pork s'wich back in houston.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep .. if you ask for pork .. they actually take you to the back and serve you the "special chef's menu"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ari are you serious about the pork being served or just pulling a fast one on us? I take my pork very seriously!!! 

I'll be happy to organize an EF dinner night out at Texas Roadhouse.....just waiting for my best Texan friend to return and will do it then if everyone's keen.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Yep .. if you ask for pork .. they actually take you to the back and serve you the "special chef's menu"


so, i assume thats a no no :tape2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> so, i assume thats a no no :tape2:


Good one, Sherlock ... I'm jk!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Ari are you serious about the pork being served or just pulling a fast one on us? I take my pork very seriously!!!
> 
> I'll be happy to organize an EF dinner night out at Texas Roadhouse.....just waiting for my best Texan friend to return and will do it then if everyone's keen.


I'd like to see our resident Texas line dance with them staff ... Perhaps she'll do the Electric Slide ..


----------



## hayesh (Sep 10, 2011)

I loved the Texas Roadhouse back in Boston and I was a regular there every sunday eating my usual 22oz Big Hoss.

If anyone tries this new one in Dubai Mall, please share your feedback. I've had too many disappointments with chain restaurants here.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Was there opening day with the training team from the US ... price is very very reasonable. Service impeccable. Just hope they can keep it up.


----------



## hayesh (Sep 10, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Was there opening day with the training team from the US ... price is very very reasonable. Service impeccable. Just hope they can keep it up.


Usually the restaurants here are great when they first open and then they become dull. Take California Pizza Kitchen... When it first opened in Dubai Mall, it was great and the chicken bbq pizza was the exact taste as the one in the US. Now it still looks good but tastes bland, in fact, there isn't much bbq sauce on it anymore.

I'll go to the Texas Roadhouse and give it a try


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I never have like CPK since ... 

Perhaps today would be a good day to visit Texas Roadhouse ... considering what today is ... just saying ...


----------



## Sameer Khan (Sep 10, 2011)

My friends Burger Fuel at JBR and Dubai Mall great burgers


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

The burger I prepare is the best 
No one can eat it


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Hard to go wrong at GBK, Fat Burger, or Shake Shack.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

I love Gourmet Burger Kitchen in Mirdif City Center!! Yummy!!! Try the Tennesee Burger!!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

CVDS said:


> I love Gourmet Burger Kitchen in Mirdif City Center!! Yummy!!! Try the Tennesee Burger!!!


Are those the ones with "Jack Daniel Sauce" (TGIF)?


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Fatburger on the Beach Road is awesome. Agree with the shouting but we live close enough to get takeaway so that resolves that issue!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The cat that seems to live outside the Fatburger on Beach Road is hilariously fat!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Tony J said:


> I am a fast food junkie.
> 
> Just wondered on your advice, which burgers you all prefer (from a fast food joint): Gourmet Burger Kirchen or Johnny Rockets.
> 
> I will keenly follow up your advice...


BURGERFUEL in JBR ALLLLLLLL THE WAY!!!! they also have this awesome vintage purple caddy type car with flames for deliveries.

also not bad is fatburger. also to die for....literally!

happy artery clogging!


----------

